# Colored Glue



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Several years ago I bought some wood glue, could'a been Titebond but not sure. Anyways, it was about medium to dark brown in color. While in the box stores shopping for other stuff I've checked, but haven't seen any of the dark glue. Anyone know if it's still made?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

probably Titebond liquid hide glue. yes it is still available.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

This?

http://www.titebond.com/product.aspx?id=0d8d5e20-0660-45f6-a61e-69ada5b855b0


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

That's the stuff patcollins - Thanks!! Well at least I know they still make it. I'll do some web searching and find a place to order it on line, in quantities less than a pallet at a time LOL. Thanks again!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

What I like about this hide glue from titebond is that any squeeze out that is missed is easily covered by finish. Almost disappears, unlike their other glues.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Woodcraft sells it. That's where I got it. http://m.woodcraft.com/Product/2001965/474/Titebond-II-Dark-Wood-Glue-8--oz.aspx


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, looked in a Wsoodcraft catalog after I started the thread and saw an add for it. Dam….Probably been advertized forever too. I must be getting old!! LOL

Thank you, gents.


----------

